# Long range weather forecast from 22 Dec onwards - serious blizzards



## Judgemental (9 December 2010)

Suggest folks have a close look at the long-range weather forecast from 22 December onwards.

Try Metcheck and go into the next 7 days and then the next 7 days and so on, for your part of the country 

Snow and more snow, backed by min 35 - 45 mph winds for the whole country.

The weather this winter is identical to 1947 (not around then) and 1963 snowed in until late February.

It is going to be serious stuff.


----------



## Flummoxed (9 December 2010)

"""" I'm dreaming of a windy Christmas"""""""""""


----------



## skint1 (9 December 2010)

oh total yeay! (joking!)


----------



## flowerlady (9 December 2010)

Oh Bum!! I hope they are wrong!!  I've just checked this site and it doesn't seem quite as bad a forcast  lets hope this ones right

http://www.positiveweathersolutions.co.uk/UK-Long-Range-Forecast.php


----------



## Santa Clause (9 December 2010)

I'm going to hibernate !


----------



## Judgemental (9 December 2010)

flowerlady said:



			Oh Bum!! I hope they are wrong!!  I've just checked this site and it doesn't seem quite as bad a forcast  lets hope this ones right

http://www.positiveweathersolutions.co.uk/UK-Long-Range-Forecast.php

Click to expand...

Everybody with horses should be taking appropriate action, especially if there is a risk you/they are snowed in and you cannot reach them.

Try this for Gloucester area and it's the same for the whole country

http://www.metcheck.com/V40/UK/FREE/14days.asp?zipcode=gloucester 

Years ago the forecasting was not as good as it is now, so take advantage of the information and take precautions.

Don't sit there and hope it will not be as bad as it might be.


----------



## flowerlady (9 December 2010)

My OH is working away and not due home till Xmas Eve What if he can't get home


----------



## Judgemental (9 December 2010)

flowerlady said:



			My OH is working away and not due home till Xmas Eve What if he can't get home

Click to expand...

1. Send him some snow shoes.

2. Tell him to lay his hands on a sleigh + Huskeys + pony.

3. Better still, tell him to get home by noon on 21 December.

4. Or stay where he is with a bottle of Glenmorangie


----------



## ChestnutConvert (9 December 2010)

Oh dear...was hoping that we would miss it down it, or not be as bad but seems it will be.
Hope it's not just a ploy to get us out spending and not looking forward to the panic buying that will happen.  Pa!


----------



## flowerlady (9 December 2010)

Judgemental said:



			4. Or stay where he is with a bottle of Glenmorangie
		
Click to expand...

 Nooooooooooo he may choose this one


----------



## Judgemental (9 December 2010)

Sarah_horsey said:



			Oh dear...was hoping that we would miss it down it, or not be as bad but seems it will be.
Hope it's not just a ploy to get us out spending and not looking forward to the panic buying that will happen.  Pa!
		
Click to expand...

I hope you are thinking of your horse or horses? 

Forget all the unwholesome rubbish that is churned out at Christmas for the madding crowd. All a complete waste of money and time.


----------



## Judgemental (9 December 2010)

_Or stay where he is with a bottle of Glenmorangie _


flowerlady said:



 Nooooooooooo he may choose this one

Click to expand...

LOL


----------



## flowerlady (9 December 2010)

Judgemental said:



			I hope you are thinking of your horse or horses? 

Forget all the unwholesome rubbish that is churned out at Christmas for the madding crowd. All a complete waste of money and time.
		
Click to expand...

I'm still waiting to get to the place I buy haylage from as van is still stuck in snow on our back.  I have plenty but just like to make sure I don't run out.


----------



## Gilbey (9 December 2010)

Oh god I do hope not! This past few weeks have been bad enough, but blizzards.....


----------



## Judgemental (9 December 2010)

candida said:



			Oh god I do hope not! This past few weeks have been bad enough, but blizzards.....
		
Click to expand...

Just take precautions.

Have a least a month's feed laid in before 21 December?

Because, if these met boys are right - 'you aint seen nothing yet'.


----------



## Jingleballs (9 December 2010)

I tend to find that Metcheck aren't very accurate for longer term forecasts - in fact very few are but I agree that it's better to prepare for the worst!  We still have over a foot of snow at home and more at the yard and today will be the first time since the weekend that the roads are safe enough to travel to see my horse!


----------



## ChestnutConvert (9 December 2010)

Judgemental said:



			I hope you are thinking of your horse or horses? 

Forget all the unwholesome rubbish that is churned out at Christmas for the madding crowd. All a complete waste of money and time.
		
Click to expand...

I promise i'm thinking of said horsey getting provisions in for him too.

And will avoid commercial material rubbish on the high street, people will get gifts that they actually need not just desire!


----------



## Bertthefrog (9 December 2010)

Oh hell.

We still haven't got water in East Yorks. Spent all morning yesterday waiting for a 10,000l water bowser to fill from a hose pipe linked to my bathroom tap - as the 18 horse yard where I help out didn't have a drop of the runny variety. The poor YO lives in a static on site, has 3 children and her water is a frozen as that on the yard. She even has properly frost bitten toes for pity's sake.

I think we may have just nudged 0 degrees now but it was -10 again this morning!

I think we need to work on the community spirit - not just for our elderly or infirm neighbours, but our equine ones too.


----------



## soulfull (9 December 2010)

oh holy cr*p   I hope they got it wrong,  what i have noticed with metcheck is often looks bleak ahead of time and as it gets closer it improves,  lets hope this is one of them!!

Off to feed store   feed is not our problem water is!!! although hoping it is thawed a little today


----------



## Pipkin (9 December 2010)

Met check is the biggest load of crap!!!!
For the last 3 weeks it`s meant to have snowed where i am! The one day it snow it said it was going to be dry and sunny 

Positive weather solutions predicted last years big freeze, the wet summer of 2009, the warm may of this year and this years big freeze.....trust them!


----------



## Simsar (9 December 2010)

Judgemental said:



			Everybody with horses should be taking appropriate action, especially if there is a risk you/they are snowed in and you cannot reach them.

Try this for Gloucester area and it's the same for the whole country

http://www.metcheck.com/V40/UK/FREE/14days.asp?zipcode=gloucester 

Years ago the forecasting was not as good as it is now, so take advantage of the information and take precautions.

Don't sit there and hope it will not be as bad as it might be.
		
Click to expand...

JM can you do dorking for me it won't work.


----------



## Judgemental (9 December 2010)

I am the first to be sceptical of Metcheck.

However all the old timers, those who remember the 30's 1947 and 1963 in particular, are saying the weather pattern this winter is exactly the same.

What we all that, they did not have, is this fabulous forum to post warnings etc. Largley so the young entry can be warned see that their ponies are prepared and if the wind gets up to be mindfull that they might not be able to reach them. 

I become a real softee when I see a couple of small ponies looking cold and lonely in a snow bound field without any hay.

Feel for the yard owner without any water in Yorks. 

I am a ways south and was grumbling about knocking a hole through four inches of ice on the trough the morning.

However, it all has it moments. That late night feed of build-up nuts at 23:00 hrs - the clear azure sky and the bark of a fox across the field. All the horses neatly tucked up, a little snort here and there and just running one's hand underneath the rugs to see they are warm enough. 

Then one steps outside the stable and it cut in half by the wind!


----------



## L&M (9 December 2010)

I can cope with the weather but how are the hunts going to cope?

Our hunt is already feeling the financial affects of just being off for the last 2 weeks, and as with a lot of smaller farming packs, run on a shoestring. This could be the end for ours.

Please let the forecast be wrong......


----------



## Judgemental (9 December 2010)

Simsar said:



			JM can you do dorking for me it won't work.
		
Click to expand...

http://metcheck.com/V40/UK/FREE/14days.asp?zipcode=dorking

Simsar seems it's going to start snowing with wind behind it on 22 Dec at midnight around Dorking and the whole country.

Still we can all take comfort that we can lament together, with upteen horses standing up in the yard and no where to go!

It will be a question of discussing the whisky or tipple that keeps the cold at bay. Indeed that could be a whole new thread!


----------



## Bertthefrog (9 December 2010)

J and Sidney - all the more reason for us equine peeps to show a bit of unity. What about fundraisers for the hunts that are struggling?

And making the effort to help those that are really suffering in this weather!

Oooh - and have now seen the dripping variety of water - please, please, please may at least one tap work tomorrow.....


----------



## rosie fronfelen (9 December 2010)

is it going to be a case of early roughing off, i sincerely hope not, we can cope financially as the hounds are here and we have generous benefactors, but i do fear for other hunts-----


----------



## Judgemental (9 December 2010)

Sidney said:



			I can cope with the weather but how are the hunts going to cope?

Our hunt is already feeling the financial affects of just being off for the last 2 weeks, and as with a lot of smaller farming packs, run on a shoestring. This could be the end for ours.

Please let the forecast be wrong......
		
Click to expand...

Good point Sidney. It is a time when those that can afford it, develop a generous position and take the view - well it's the first time for many moons that the hunting has been effected and quietly hand the secretary a donation.

Don't forget the hunt staff at christmas. 

It's very dispiriting when the weather knocks the job on the head and it's not just money - in kind is always very welcome and a way of showing one's appreciation. Especailly the miles they are all walking at the moment.


----------



## Simsar (9 December 2010)

Judgemental said:



http://metcheck.com/V40/UK/FREE/14days.asp?zipcode=dorking

Simsar seems it's going to start snowing with wind behind it on 22 Dec at midnight around Dorking and the whole country.  Fingers crossed max my son has already cancelled one driving test!
Still we can all take comfort that we can lament together, with upteen horses standing up in the yard and no where to go!  OMG Mares due in march, you can bet the hay runs out after such a bad year for hay.
It will be a question of discussing the whisky or tipple that keeps the cold at bay. Indeed that could be a whole new thread! PORT without doubt.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you J.  The broodies had better come in early then!


----------



## EAST KENT (9 December 2010)

My two are hugely furry with ad lib haylage reel available,the hogged and skinned cob..is`nt..and she`s staying with the protection of a mane shag and leggings till it warms up a bit.I don`t rug thewm ,as I prefer to see at a glance that their condition is right.
  Snow?Love it!


----------



## Simsar (9 December 2010)

EK nice picture on front of H&H. xx


----------



## Tallante (9 December 2010)

I use metcheck a lot and I have noticed that it's long range forecasts are hopelessly pessimistic come Summer or Winter. It must be a feature of the computer model that they use.  

My advice is, don't panic.  I suspect you will find it looks a lot better in the morning.


----------



## marmalade76 (9 December 2010)

Judgemental said:



			Everybody with horses should be taking appropriate action, especially if there is a risk you/they are snowed in and you cannot reach them.

Try this for Gloucester area and it's the same for the whole country

http://www.metcheck.com/V40/UK/FREE/14days.asp?zipcode=gloucester 

Years ago the forecasting was not as good as it is now, so take advantage of the information and take precautions.

Don't sit there and hope it will not be as bad as it might be.
		
Click to expand...

Does this mean you are in the Gloucester area JM?


----------



## Simsar (9 December 2010)

No he is far to clever to let us think that.


----------



## marmalade76 (9 December 2010)

Simsar said:



			No he is far to clever to let us think that.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (9 December 2010)

Do NOT believe metcheck for longer than the 2 day forecast.

It often has stupid winds/temps/weather for the over 7 days bit.


----------



## Judgemental (9 December 2010)

Simsar said:



			No he is far to clever to let us think that.
		
Click to expand...

Sadly, no not in Gloucestershire.

I used that great county and all it's wonderful hunting atributes, simply  as random fond memory of a day out with the Beaufort and they met at Worcester Lodge came to mind.

Foxy grin too - you too are becoming cunning, Simsar


----------



## Doormouse (9 December 2010)

Sidney said:



			I can cope with the weather but how are the hunts going to cope?

Our hunt is already feeling the financial affects of just being off for the last 2 weeks, and as with a lot of smaller farming packs, run on a shoestring. This could be the end for ours.

Please let the forecast be wrong......
		
Click to expand...

That is so true, I should think that many packs will be having financial problems if this continues.

Any hunt fund raisers should be supported if at all possible and as JM says don't forget the hunt servants at Christmas, their work doesn't stop because we aren't hunting, in fact it is often harder work in kennels with this weather.


----------



## pastie2 (9 December 2010)

Any forcasters that predict winds up to 345mph - 400mph like Metcheck do on a regular basis, I tend to ignore.


----------



## steadyeddy (9 December 2010)

Definately going into hibernation!! Is very worrying for all.


----------



## MotherOfChickens (9 December 2010)

it's  extremely difficult (and unlikely to be very accurate)to predict the weather in the UK more than a week or so in advance usually (smaller landmass, makes it more unpredictable than say, the USA). 
This last freeze was predicted a couple of weeks in advance though-it was in every paper from the Sun to the Scotsman. the Metoffice says (for my area) that we are due for colder than average temps and higher precipitation than usual-so I'll make sure I have fuel, hay, feed, containers for water as I did this time. most of the time I find Metcheck reasonably accurate locally in the short-term but tend to cross reference with the metoffice, BBC and acuweather.


----------



## Judgemental (9 December 2010)

peteralfred said:



			it's  extremely difficult (and unlikely to be very accurate)to predict the weather in the UK more than a week or so in advance usually (smaller landmass, makes it more unpredictable than say, the USA). 
This last freeze was predicted a couple of weeks in advance though-it was in every paper from the Sun to the Scotsman. the Metoffice says (for my area) that we are due for colder than average temps and higher precipitation than usual-so I'll make sure I have fuel, hay, feed, containers for water as I did this time. most of the time I find Metcheck reasonably accurate locally in the short-term but tend to cross reference with the metoffice, BBC and acuweather.
		
Click to expand...

It certainly alerts folk and that can never be a bad thing.


----------



## flowerlady (9 December 2010)

Judgemental said:



			I am the first to be sceptical of Metcheck.

However all the old timers, those who remember the 30's 1947 and 1963 in particular, are saying the weather pattern this winter is exactly the same.

QUOTE]

WOW can you remember 1947 and I thought I was getting on a bit

Click to expand...


----------



## Orangehorse (9 December 2010)

The big snow/freeze in 1947 was at the end of January, but it lasted for weeks and the temperatures were very low.  I know this as my Mother said she was talking to a neighbour in the garden and she said it looks like snow, but at this time of year it shouldn't be much.  Famous last words!  My mother died at 92 4 years ago.

I don't know what the rest of the winter was, obviously.

I am going to make sure I have lots of supplies in anyway, feed for horses and feed for humans as well.
Just hope the weather forcast is wrong, because I am fed up with it now.


----------



## Judgemental (10 December 2010)

I see Metcheck have changed their forecast and brought the possibility of snow forward to noon on 20 December - using Gloucester as the hub of the universe

http://www.metcheck.com/V40/UK/FREE/14days.asp?zipcode=gloucester

I agree 1947 (contrary to some sly suggestions, no I was not even thought of in 1947!) the weather did not really get hard until January. Of course in 1963 it started on New Years day and lasted for months.

However taking what we have had to date and the topsy-turvy way the seasons have been behaving in recent years.

Laying in plenty of fodder and hard feed now, trying to sort out the water so it keeps running is no bad thing.

Also there are more what I call, 'leisure ponies and horses' scattered about, living out, belonging to young people, who have never experienced a really hard winter, with days on end of freezing temperatures and snowdrifts that can bury a horse, (figuratively speaking) than in years gone by.

*We don't want the media having a field day with pictures and lurid stories of starving ponies etc because the owners cannot reach them to feed them*.


----------



## Paddydou (10 December 2010)

Well I can remember one Christmas when I was very young going out with my brother and my Poppa to feed the sheep. What would normally take about half an hour to an hour absolute tops took all morning up until about 2pm. When we got to the field we all had to be very quiet and listen to hear where they were burried so we could dig them out... 

We got home frozen to the bones and had our Christmas dinner all together. It was a very long time ago but I shall never forget it because it was like magic finding all the sheep in a snow cave all huddled together... For a tiny child it was anyway. I remember being so excited to find them and them being really excited to get their nosh!


----------



## QassiaDeTouzaine (10 December 2010)

Oh noo, this is going to mean even less hunting this season


----------



## flowerlady (10 December 2010)

QassiaDeTouzaine said:



			Oh noo, this is going to mean even less hunting this season   

Click to expand...

Hunting  I thought that was banned


----------



## Old Bat (10 December 2010)

I'm a weather site junkie...metcheck does tend to get a bit overexcited 2 weeks ahead....good for one week ahead as a rule but 2 weeks does tend to be a bit overexaggerated.....so lets hope its not quite as bad as it seems!


----------



## EAST KENT (10 December 2010)

I want snow on christmas eve...lots of it!!:d


----------



## padderpaws (10 December 2010)

well i am hoping for snow.  It means my horse can go out and stay out.  Our livery only lets horses out if they can't trash fields and they can't if they are laden with snow.  Lots of food and a good rug and mine will be happy.


----------



## Amos (10 December 2010)

Fear not if u live in Wiltshire - it has a wonderful habit of skirting around us...


----------



## EAST KENT (14 December 2010)

SNOW is returning by Friday..and according to the Daily Wail a white Christmas is "a certainty"...Goodeeee!!!!


----------



## skint1 (14 December 2010)

I live in Wiltshire and I am hoping it does skirt round us! That last freeze has wrought havoc at my horse's yard.


----------



## sadiedeb (14 December 2010)

Flummoxed said:










"""" I'm dreaming of a windy Christmas"""""""""""
		
Click to expand...

try not to eat too many sprouts then might not be as windy!


----------



## rowy (14 December 2010)

I find met check always wrong full stop. they said its not gonna snow and it snows. they say it snows and it doesnt snow. The only thing I look at is temps as its usually accurate for where I am. 
Look on metoffice! it gives warnings. I have warnings on thurs, fri and sat this week :S


----------



## Amos (15 December 2010)

I know snows a pain but lets be frank, no snow means a very wet christmas and I know what I'd prefer.......


----------



## rosie fronfelen (15 December 2010)

Amos said:



			Fear not if u live in Wiltshire - it has a wonderful habit of skirting around us...

Click to expand...

Not always Amos, in 62/63 it was above the hedges in Wilts!!


----------



## Amos (15 December 2010)

Ooh that would be wonderful (for two days max) but I can't cope with the children being off school for much longer then that


----------



## Judgemental (18 December 2010)

Having started this thread, I feel it incumbent to comment on the future.

I was not around in 1947 but the weather this year is very similar.

History is not necessarily the best yardstick to make predictions but it looks uncomfortably as if this could go on into February.

I know, doom and despondency.

However taking hounds out on foot can be interesting and to watch and listen to hounds in these conditions. 

The next question, what to do with the horses? I am going to be extremely careful in what I say, bearing in mind all the expensive liveries and livery yard owners who read this forum. Along with hunt treasurers, although when it comes to money in my humble opinion the cash should not stop flowing to the hunt, sport or no sport, coupled to all the disappointment.

Hacking around the roads that are clear and where they are safe, is often the only option to keep the horses reasonably fit. Of course there are all weather schools and indoor schools.

Does one keep the horses up, or simply temporarily rough them off and bring them back up for spring hunting. *That I stress is not a suggestion* - it is a question and no doubt, all sorts of folk will come down upon my head for even mentioning the subject. However one has to think of the horses and what is best.  

So may I suggest all those who are far more knowledgeable than I, provide some illumination for the younger members, who have never been through this scenario?


----------



## 1stclassalan (18 December 2010)

Judgemental said:



			I was not around in 1947 but the weather this year is very similar.
		
Click to expand...


I rather think that all weather will be similar to another year when we obviously had weather!

Predicting the weather is a very fraught affair - the best professionals get it wrong all the time ( and I'm not thinking about Michael Fish - it wasn't a hurricane just a very strong wind) even over a few days so the art of long range forecasting is an inexact.....erm.... art. The difference between a picture and a photograph.

There's a school of thought that sunspots have a lot to do with the weather - well it's pretty obvious that it has a lot to do with the sun! But pop along to the various websites that publish sunspot data and I defy you to come up with a convincing correlation in all cases for the past let alone predicting the future.


----------



## Judgemental (18 December 2010)

Judgemental said:



			Having started this thread, I feel it incumbent to comment on the future.

The next question, what to do with the horses? I am going to be extremely careful in what I say, bearing in mind all the expensive liveries and livery yard owners who read this forum. Along with hunt treasurers, although when it comes to money in my humble opinion the cash should not stop flowing to the hunt, sport or no sport, coupled to all the disappointment.

Hacking around the roads that are clear and where they are safe, is often the only option to keep the horses reasonably fit. Of course there are all weather schools and indoor schools.

Does one keep the horses up, or simply temporarily rough them off and bring them back up for spring hunting. *That I stress is not a suggestion* - it is a question and no doubt, all sorts of folk will come down upon my head for even mentioning the subject. However one has to think of the horses and what is best.  

So may I suggest all those who are far more knowledgeable than I, provide some illumination for the younger members, who have never been through this scenario?
		
Click to expand...

1stclassalan, I agree but let us take a hypothetical situation, similar to 1947 purely for example, what do you suggest be done with the horses? 

Should they be kept up or roughed off?


----------



## AML (18 December 2010)

Im not sure finance is the over-riding consideration, but practicality.  The person that keeps their horse at home and has the facilities, can turn away their horse if it suits them. Those that keep them at livery, do so for a number of reasons and the yard may not have the facilities to suddenly turn away a number of fit, clipped horses.

I have a yard full of hunters, which have had one days hunting since 23rd Nov. I have been luckier than many in my area, in that I have managed to get them out hacking on all bar two days. This has involved some road work, but also going on the downs and best of all has been hacking through the woods, where the going has been good.

It's not the fitness that I'm worried about so much, but keeping them safe and sane. If the horse has been got fit "properly" then  so long as you can keep it on tick over, it should be okay to hunt when the time comes, albeit sensibly.

Having said that, I have stopped working two six year olds, that arent coping.  The more experienced horses are coping fine. They hack, they play in the field and they have been up the gallop last week.

Drop the hard food right down and keep them going out, even if only in the field, but do it every day that is safe, as then they dont hoon around so much as when they go out sporadically. 

Im paid to have the horses fit and ready to go when hunting resumes and the two I have turned away wont be going out when the others re-start, but the owners understand this. 

So  keep them working and be ready to go when the weather behaves (soon I hope!)
Or  turn them away and not be ready.

Individual choice.


----------



## Judgemental (19 December 2010)

AML said:



			Im not sure finance is the over-riding consideration, but practicality.  The person that keeps their horse at home and has the facilities, can turn away their horse if it suits them. Those that keep them at livery, do so for a number of reasons and the yard may not have the facilities to suddenly turn away a number of fit, clipped horses.

I have a yard full of hunters, which have had one days hunting since 23rd Nov. I have been luckier than many in my area, in that I have managed to get them out hacking on all bar two days. This has involved some road work, but also going on the downs and best of all has been hacking through the woods, where the going has been good.

It's not the fitness that I'm worried about so much, but keeping them safe and sane. If the horse has been got fit "properly" then  so long as you can keep it on tick over, it should be okay to hunt when the time comes, albeit sensibly.

Having said that, I have stopped working two six year olds, that arent coping.  The more experienced horses are coping fine. They hack, they play in the field and they have been up the gallop last week.

Drop the hard food right down and keep them going out, even if only in the field, but do it every day that is safe, as then they dont hoon around so much as when they go out sporadically. 

Im paid to have the horses fit and ready to go when hunting resumes and the two I have turned away wont be going out when the others re-start, but the owners understand this. 

So  keep them working and be ready to go when the weather behaves (soon I hope!)
Or  turn them away and not be ready.

Individual choice.
		
Click to expand...

AML that is a most excellent post - there are a huge number of people who simply have never had any experience of keeping fit horses, clipped out in these weather conditions, for a long period.

I think the more comments of what folk are doing, or for the 'old-timers' to give the benefit of their experience is very valuable.

Ours (we are private owners on our own gound) come in at night and then go out during the day. We try and use tractor grease in the hoofs but it only makes for picking the snowballs out much easier, rather than actually stopping balling.


----------



## rosie fronfelen (19 December 2010)

Ours are turned out daily and haven't been ridden since the opening meet, thanks to the weather, and now look rough as guts, cosmetically!!They are full of themselves mind you- we are up to our eyes in snow and its now drifting, so horse meets are far in the distance!!


----------



## Festive_Felicitations (19 December 2010)

I don't know what the hell is going on with the weather, but today there was a forecast of: 
*'possible snow in the Southern Highlands'*.

That probably sounds quite rational but LOOK at where I live!!!! :O

I have no idea if it did eventuate, but can say that we had an unseasonably cold day (18C - we're normally looking at mid 30's coming up to Xmas!) and some really odd weather this last week.

ETS - I am really jealous of your snow as I haven't seen decent snow in over 8 yrs and really miss it! However I appreciate that it must be making life incredibly hard, and I sincerely hope everyone finds a way to look after their horses.


----------



## Doormouse (19 December 2010)

I would agree entirely with AML on the 'older horse' theme.  I was most put out in October when I realised my 4 year old (who I bought in May) was in foal and due in February.  There goes my hunting I thought.  2 weeks later I was offered a 13 year old ex racehorse to hunt and having had him a week I hunted him and he was great.  He has now had one day since then which was Thursday and he was a star again but he has spent most of this time during the freeze on the walker and I managed to ride him for a few canters just before he went out on Thursday.
All I can think is thank god my 4 year old isn't in work, she would never have coped with the situation the way the 13 year old has, he has just accepted it and been a star but the poor baby would have gone mad.  If she had been in work I would have roughed her off rather than drive her round the bend.
Established older horses accept a certain amount of 'institutionalisation' and cope but you cannot expect the younger horses to deal with this on off situation.


----------



## FairyLights (20 December 2010)

Tomorrow, the winter solstice, there is to be a full lunar eclipse.


----------



## tootsietoo (20 December 2010)

Mine is well rugged up and turned out with the ponies for now, until the weather is better.  I feel terribly guilty, as if I should be making the effort to take him to the indoor school or gallops, although I know that this is not practical either from a road safety point of view (I might make it with the trailer on the back, I might not!) or from a financial pov (at £15 a pop).

I feel a bit better about it if that is what other people are doing.  Although I doubt I will manage a proper day's hunting until early Feb after such a long period with little/no work.

Disappointed is not the word .


----------



## Judgemental (5 January 2011)

If MetOffice, Metcheck and the BBC are correct, we are going to have another heavy snowfall in the next 48/72 hours.


----------



## irish_only (6 January 2011)

Ours says light sleet then rain. Here's hoping it's right.


----------

